
Transitioning from SHA-1 TLS Certificates - yuhong
http://www.symantec.com/connect/blogs/transitioning-sha-1-tls-certificates
======
yuhong
I think in theory SHA1 collisions may be easier than factoring 1024-bit RSA,
but the latter may be easier in practice.

